# Title Change after death of husband



## JackieC2 (Jun 24, 2011)

My husband passed away last week. We have 4 HGVC timeshares - LV Strip, NY Club, and 2 at Kingsland. Called HGVC - need to remove my husband's name from the titles. Does anyone have a recommendation for a reasonable company to change the titles?

Thanks, Jackie


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 24, 2011)

Try ttt (alan) or Legal timeshare transfers (Lisa).
They charge norminal fee (around $75 or so) for a new deed.
Change name(s) on deeds can be simpler than recording a new deed, so it can cost less.
I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Jackie - I am so sorry for your loss. 

In order to change the names on the deeds, you will need to first get an official authorization to do so such as being appointed executor or administrator of his estate. Then you sign the deeds as the executor of his estate. 

If you want to add children on to the deed (with their consent), as executor you cen convey your husband's interest to (1) you; (2) them; or (3) you and them. Even if your husband's will left everything to you, in most states, you can decline or assign property as the heir.

elaine


----------



## gpurtz (Jun 24, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.  I'm not familiar with HGVC timeshares, but if ownership is deeded and you and your husband are joint owners with the right of survivorship or tenants by the entirtey, there probably is no need for you to incur the expense of having new deeds prepared.  When the timeshares are sold you will need a certified copy of your husband's death certificate. Of course HGVC should amend their internal documents to reflect your sole ownership.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 24, 2011)

_As the last poster said..._
If you are listed on the deed as a co-owner, either with right of survivorship or as "husband and wife" (i.e. tenants by the entireties), then title passes to you outside of probate and without any deeds being changed. All you need to do is...

(1) Record a certified copy of his death certificate in each county where the TS's are located. You can contact each county's public record office for instructions. This establishes the fact of his death in the chain of title for that county.

(2) Send a certified copy of the death certificate to HGVC. They might want copies of the recorded certificates from each county, but probably not.

If there is no co-owner with right of survivorship, then it will pass thru probate and someone will need to be appointed by the court as the executor of his estate before any deeds can be signed.


----------



## JackieC2 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Both of our names are on the titles. I am the executor of the estate. I called HGVC and I need to send them a copy of the death certificate. They suggested using Grand Vacations Title for Las Vegas and NY and Quality Time Share Closing for Hawaii. I would like to find one reasonable company to do them all if possible. I will check yumdrey's suggestions.

When I purchased the timeshares I asked HGVC to just put my name on the title. My husband was 20 years older so I thought he might pass before me. They would not do that even though I paid for the timeshares. Frustrating now to have to take care of this when it could have been avoided.

HGVC did say that I do not need to remove his name from the title, but thought it would be easier for whoever inherits if I did so.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 25, 2011)

To perfect your title as the sole owner of each TS, you need to record a certified copy of the death certificate in each county where a TS is located. Otherwise, when you try to transfer them to someone else (or after your death, if your estate does), his death certificate will be need to be produced at that time.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 25, 2011)

Jackie, I am so sorry for your loss. 
Liz


----------

